# Savinelli Goliath Series



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have one Sav already and tend to like the idea of larger pipes. Has anyone ever smoked one? They say they hold almost 5 grams of baccy in one bowl!

Are they worth it?


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I have one Sav already and tend to like the idea of larger pipes. Has anyone ever smoked one? They say they hold almost 5 grams of baccy in one bowl!
> 
> Are they worth it?


I have 2 of the Sav. EX size pipes an 803 & 114 in the Hercules line , in the matte finish.
got em from Frenchy, definately worth every penny. I caught them when Frenchy was running a 10% off sale.:ss


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> I have 2 of the Sav. EX size pipes an 803 & 114 in the Hercules line , in the matte finish.
> got em from Frenchy, definately worth every penny. I caught them when Frenchy was running a 10% off sale.:ss


I might have to look into this a bit more then! The Linea I just picked up at the beginning of the week is smoking nicely, and I just got a new rack....so I will need more pipes to fill it........and the slope steepens....


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> I might have to look into this a bit more then! The Linea I just picked up at the beginning of the week is smoking nicely, and I just got a new rack....so I will need more pipes to fill it........and the slope steepens....


Dave :
I have four Savinelli Goliath Series pipe. They smoke great,good price from Frenchy. I like them for smoking flake tobacco. I do not think you'll be dissappointed. Give it a go.:tu
Mike


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I've a Goliath in a 510 (EX) shape, a dark cordovan color finish with matching Cumberland bit. I'd add another one to my collection in a heartbeat.

Amazingly, I too have turned it into a flake pipe. I fully rub out my flakes, and in this one I smoke Mac Baren Mixture Flake.

For the most part, I've had no complaints about any Sav I've purchased, with the exception of one Linea Piu that put up a bit of a fight breaking in. I beat it into submission with several bowlfuls of Ashton Artisan's Blend, and it's behaved since!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Pipe Organist said:


> For the most part, I've had no complaints about any Sav I've purchased, with the exception of one Linea Piu that put up a bit of a fight breaking in.


I had the same problem with mine. Not only would it not break in, it had a weird taste built in to the pipe. It took a lot of cajoling to get the silly thing to smoke properly. All my other Sav's were simpler.

I have none of the Goliaths but I have two Hercules and two Baronets that are the same size and I love 'em!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like neither Frenchy's nor Cup o' Joes have the Goliath's in stock right now but pipes&cigars has the bent dublin and bent pot in stock for $87. Do these really hold 5 grams of tobacco per bowl? Wow!


----------



## blackcalx (Sep 13, 2009)

I love a big pipe, and not being able to afford one of Boswell's Jumbo X pipes when they are up for grabs I will be looking into the Goliath next time I find myself with some extra pipe money. Thanks for bringing these to my attention.


----------

